
Santander launches the first end-to-end blockchain bond - monkeydust
https://www.santander.com/csgs/Satellite/CFWCSancomQP01/en_GB/Corporate/Press-room/2019/09/12/Santander-launches-the-first-end-to-end-blockchain-bond.html?linkId=100000007936755
======
monkeydust
Can this transaction be found on
[https://etherscan.io/](https://etherscan.io/) ?

